# My dream come true...



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I GOT THE LAND... 

I got the land and for those of you who know me on facebook as well PLEASE don't post any thing about it on there. I am wanting to keep it quiet and develop it as I go... 

I GOT THE LAND... 

I went over this weekend for Restoration Pow wow to get a feel for the land its self but mostly for the people that are there. I am going into a place that is mostly native and rich with native culture. I was met with the nicest people you could ever meet and they all are wanting to see a daycare which is a HUGE business decision for me. But mostly the people there are the most friendly on the planet. I was hugged, introduced by so many I could not ever remember names. Met with some of my new neighbors and was fed pie, icecream, was sent away with garden veggies and chicken eggs. I never ever expected it to turn out like that ever. So I made a offer on the property this weekend and talked with the realtor this morning and they accepted. So now I am the proud owner of my own country piece of dirt. Oh, the best part about it, it will be payed for, cash. No debt, that was my own rule. So I might be trading in my tie die for cowboy boots and hat, LOL, nah, I will still be wearing tie die, just might mix it up a bit. Here are pictures of the land... 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And some more pictures of the land...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

atta woman...proud of you and for you.....you done real well.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations, cindilu! Now the real fun begins...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Proverbs 31:16*

King James Version (KJV)

16 She considereth a field, and buyeth it: with the fruit of her hands she planteth a vineyard.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Congratulations Cindilu...

Lord bless the land and provide protection on all its borders
Clean it and make it rich so that Cindilu is always happy and content within its borders
Thank you Jesus


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love it, my neighbor is going to help me rototiller and level it. Now the real work begins but I have my very own piece of country property. You have no idea how excited I am. Lets get this started.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

You planned your work and worked your plan. You will inspire so many. Boots and hat are fun. Keep your old friends too--tie die.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!! Wishing you good luck in ll your future endeavors!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Absolutely awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wishing you years of land-owning joy


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

So here is a question. Because this is a new land and new place and new school should I change the name of my daycare to represent something that is more native like Mountains Song Preschool and Daycare of should I just keep The Children's Garden Preschool and Daycare? Should I go with a different one and if so do ya'll have suggestions?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!! So give us details...you have to build the house, right? How big is the lot? Are you going with a cabin kit? Does the property have improvements? How far from your current place is this? What is the time frame to get it done? And most importantly, when is your housewarming party??? 

PS Boots and jeans are the way to go, Girlfriend! You will love the feel or your own dirt under your nails!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> just keep The Children's Garden Preschool and Daycare? Should I go with a different one and if so do ya'll have suggestions?


Keep it. It is who you are!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I can feel your thrilledness, and I'm thrilled for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Happy to read this post today! Blessings on your endeavor.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Congratulations!!! So give us details...you have to build the house, right? How big is the lot? Are you going with a cabin kit? Does the property have improvements? How far from your current place is this? What is the time frame to get it done? And most importantly, when is your housewarming party???
> 
> PS Boots and jeans are the way to go, Girlfriend! You will love the feel or your own dirt under your nails!


I will have to build my house, or someone else will in this case. This is what I am having built..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbuxoTZDBjU[/ame]

The builder is familiar with the area and the fact that I wanted small and off the grid as much as possible. So excited that he gets my dream. 

The lot is a little under 10,000 sq feet which is perfect for me because it will be just me and I will be trying to keep up with it when I hit my 70's and 80's. This is my forever home so it needs to be something I can keep up with. 

This property is about 2 and a half hours from the one I live in right now and about 30 miles from my father. 

I am thinking that this fall I would like to start getting the property cleared so I will learn how to run a tractor and till up the soil and smooth it out. Maybe plant a couple more trees since I have a obsession with trees and people not seeing my house. 

Time frame is start now and have it done in two years, paid for as I go along so I can stay debt free. 

Cool on the no changing of my name. Children's Garden fits because of what I am planning on doing to the property. Water works like this. You pay a flat rate for water over there and you have unlimited use of it. I want lawn, flowers, gardens and a huge sprinkler, LOL.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Congradulations* Best wishes going after your Dream. It will be an adventure creating your own Home*


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> So here is a question. Because this is a new land and new place and new school should I change the name of my daycare to represent something that is more native like Mountains Song Preschool and Daycare of should I just keep The Children's Garden Preschool and Daycare? Should I go with a different one and if so do ya'll have suggestions?


 
First off SO DOING THE HAPPY DANCE FOR YOU! I'm even doing it naked hahah! SOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!

I think a new name is the perfect idea. You know how native americans take time to name someone, their character develops a bit...time for you for a new name, new life, new leaf. I like Mountain Song, it is multigenerational village sounding, instead of "just" Children. Kinda brings in the tribal aspect of raising the ankle biters. And it's connected the land. Very appropriate. And nourishment and growth foraged from the wild, not cultivated like a white man garden(hope it's ok to say that).


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wyld, I get what you are saying and that was one of my reasons or motives for changing the name. I am doing a complete life change with this move. While I was at Pow Wow I was considering having the tribal elders come to the property and do smudge and bless the land before I even put a shovel into it. Sound like a weird idea? Then we need to do a dance ourselves there, to put my land into a happy place. I wanted to blog about it as well, kinda a living out my dream and becoming or morphing into my own person kinda thing. What do you think?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

WAY to GO!!!!!!!!!!!!:drum::drum::drum::nanner::nanner::nanner::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Congrats and looking forward to see what you do with it!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Wyld, I get what you are saying and that was one of my reasons or motives for changing the name. I am doing a complete life change with this move. While I was at Pow Wow I was considering having the tribal elders come to the property and do smudge and bless the land before I even put a shovel into it. Sound like a weird idea? Then we need to do a dance ourselves there, to put my land into a happy place. I wanted to blog about it as well, kinda a living out my dream and becoming or morphing into my own person kinda thing. What do you think?


Aw Baby, you know what I think, do the smudge and make the elders a big BBQ. They will love you and know that you understand and therefore are the People. Your beautiful karma is coming back to you!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahh, I can invite the elders, do smudge, bless my new home place and do a fish BBQ. Good ideas. We are heading over in Sept to sign papers and hopefully work on getting the ground ready. Next month will be a good month.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations Cindilu!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

A country girl can survive!!! 

Well OK yes you can survive, but i predict you will not only survive you will THRIVE!!!! You go girl!! :grouphug:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, a country girl can survive and I am going to enjoy FINALLY living out in the country. This area is high desert but rich in farmlands, crops, and then trees. And I am in love with my trees. 

Okay, Rivers Song Preschool and Daycare or Whispering Pines Preschool and Daycare??? Oh the choices.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Rivers...... I like that one. Congrats on getting your dream started.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cindy, I am thrilled to read this thread.
Love the idea of the smudge and bbq.
As to tjose names you are thinking..... go sit on the property and see what it tells you.
And noe zi can watch you get your little home. Remember the porch/s!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am happy for you cindilu!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Cindi I am beyond overjoyed for you!!!! I'm certainly glad you're sharing this journey with us. You know, an internet friend of mine once said (and I'm paraphrasing here) that friends are for sharing both the good and bad. So happy we're on the good end today!

I'm partial to Rivers Song--you know a river takes you someplace.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I will take pictures and blog while I go along this new journey of mine. There are two rivers that go through that small town and the natives just won back the water rights as it was their land first. It is pretty much making war with the whites who also use the water for their crops and it is all about agriculture over there. 
The property has pines on it and when I walked to the back of it the air was sweet and the needles of the pines were singing along with the birch that the neighbor had planted. It felt like a park back there.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

The river down there so much history, it's world famous for it's fishing. It's sustained people for many years.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Echoesechos said:


> The river down there so much history, it's world famous for it's fishing. It's sustained people for many years.


And that is why I think I am going to go with River's Song. And when I start a blog I am going to name it River's Song, my personal journey. I love the water and fishing so for me it is personal. A river takes you somewhere, and this will be my new journey, my new awakening.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad fur ya girl.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like a lovely place! God bless you as you build towards your future!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, I should stay away more often! Engagements, homesteading successes, shoot I may even click on FBB's thread, maybe he won the lottery or something...yippee!

I'm so happy for you CindiLu-Lu! Now bring your dreams to life woman  We'll be cheering you on.

((hugs))

~ST


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am loving the area I am moving into. A friend I met over the weekend sent me a text and wanted to go to the Klamath Language class together. And she also said she would love to teach me basket weaving. Even though I am not a Klamath Indian I am so excited to become part of their world. This really is going to be a fun adventure for me, life changing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think it's outstanding that they want to accept you in, but you've shown you want to be of them and not try to change them - that goes a long way with people.

You have such a good adventure waiting to unfold.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

elkhound said:


> *Proverbs 31:16*
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 16 She considereth a field, and buyeth it: with the fruit of her hands she planteth a vineyard.



Thank you elk, I love different proverbs that suit me and I love this one, and I took note. 


Cindilu, this is such an exciting time !!! I remember when I got my piece of heaven. Its such a blessing that you worked so hard for. 

And to pay cash !!! woot woot !!! That is so cool you have utilities there also. That will save you a bundle getting a home set up. I just had a home built. pm me for all the money saving ideas'.

congratulations !!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nah Simpletimes . Iffn ya havnt kept up till now, I think another Janie came lately would break the camels back lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

farmgal said:


> Thank you elk, I love different proverbs that suit me and I love this one, and I took note.
> 
> 
> Cindilu, this is such an exciting time !!! I remember when I got my piece of heaven. Its such a blessing that you worked so hard for.
> ...



I love that text as well and almost used it for my Face book status but decided against it. To many people might catch on if I did, LOL. But I did plan to use it in my blog. 

Farm Gal, weren't you the person that bought a beautiful piece of property that had lots of green grass on it with a cabin or shed of sorts? Or am I getting you mixed up with someone else? 

Yes on the money saving tips, I am going to need them because I plan to pay cash as I go along then when I sell the home I live in which I also own free and clear that money will go towards finishing the build of my new home.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have land that I bought 15 years ago. It had an older farm home on it. The home sat across the street from the farm land, on 2 acres. I fixed that house up and sold it for what I owed. I kept the 75 acres across the street, with a few barns and the gaswell, free and clear. I then built a new home. Well I'm still building...lol I have floor coverings, kitchen cupboards and wood trim left to do. That home you found is a great deal. I take it they are just framing it up and you do the rest? thats what I did. Its a wonderful idea. Wiring is very easy. Codes are general and it was way cheap to hire out the insulation, than to try to buy it and do it yourself. There is a lot to know, I can show you where to go step by step. Dont hesitate to pm me, it will save you on costly mistakes. I do have a phone too...lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a video of the area I am moving too. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8y8NXSAha8[/ame]












I am headed back in October to help out with the 2013 Modoc Ancestral Run, so while I am there I am also hoping to get my land tilled up and plowed and smoothed over.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This is not far from where I am moving to. I grew up playing around here as a child... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaRQTXUtiPs[/ame]


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Woo hoo!! I am SO happy for you!!! (as well as pea green with envy, lol)  The place sounds and looks wonderful and the people too. 

I agree with the name change, something more fitting to your new life and new journey, plus something that fits the new place. I love, love, love the tribal elders' smudge ceremony idea and would definitely take the language class. You'll be a "native" in no time, although it sounds like you've already been accepted as part of the community before you even get moved in, how cool is that?

I couldn't be more happy for you girl, you deserve it!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

That's awesome Cindi!!! One of the coolest things about homesteading as a single person, YOU are the boss, no one else can tell you how to do it, and in doing it, you make it YOUR own. Congratulations!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya know what the best part of it is? It is payed for by cash and I OWN it free and clear.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Well done and congrats! Hope things move along swiftly and smoothly for you. I like your last choice for your daycare name (although I also like the current name you have). Very nice that you've already been able to introduce yourself to the locals and they are embracing you. Yeaaaa for you:clap:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

ohhh you just went from cool to UTTERLY COOL! well done!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> That's awesome Cindi!!! One of the coolest things about homesteading as a single person, YOU are the boss, no one else can tell you how to do it, and in doing it, you make it YOUR own. Congratulations!



You are so right and it is also the main reason why I am wanting to keep it just me. By the time I am done with this project I will own the property free and clear, will own the house free and clear and will own my own business. And for those reasons I think I am going to stay single for life.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

cindilu said:


> You are so right and it is also the main reason why I am wanting to keep it just me. By the time I am done with this project I will own the property free and clear, will own the house free and clear and will own my own business. And for those reasons I think I am going to stay single for life.


LOL in that case, I will join you :grin:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

cindilu said:


> I think I am going to stay single for life.


Never say never. I certainly hope you don't. You deserve to be able to share with someone all the joy and happiness _you _have inside of you.

Although I do appreciate you sharing it will all of us.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got off phone with my x boyfriend who happens to have moved over into that area years ago. He has volunteered the use of his back hoe to help me dig out the trench to put my water and sewer lines. That is a HUGE stress release since I am going to try to do most of the project on my own to save money. So it pays to stay on good terms with x boyfriends, and actually I am looking forward to having someone there that I know on a good friend level.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I have a new closing date. The property was org owned by a lady and she passed away, so right now it is in probate and moving along slowly. It is moving just a lot slower then what I wanted. So my new date is January 15th 2014. Right when the snow is going to be coming down hard. Yehaw.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Can you lease it from now to then with the amount to apply to downpayment/closing? With rights to improve the property.
But, it might be a risk, since it would not be truely in your name.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going to wait until Jan 15th then I will own it outright. I will owe a bank nothing and no one else nothing. So I get to learn patience in the mean time. Not my strong suit either.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am getting closer. The property was owned by a lady that passed away and so the property went into probate. I got a note from the realtor tonight and the attorney has already filed with court so it is going FORWARD. I am getting excited. 

I CANNOT wait to get my hand into my OWN little patch of dirt. And of course just when I get to it will be covered in snow. But maybe I can get over there and make my own little snow angel.


----------

